# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 Mediatek v1.47 - LG Magna series, MTK RepartTool and more

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v1.47 - LG Magna series, MTK RepartTool and more features* 
- Main
Flash ID database updated
Error handling revised, error explanations activated 
- LG Magna series support activated
Models: H502, H502F, H502G, H502T 
Supported wide range of service, unlock, repair and forensic operations:
Read full info (with extended info)
Factory-Like FW Read / Write
FlashDump Read / Write
NVRAM Read / Write
Security Read / Write
UserLocks Reset (Include LG "Knock Code") without data lost
PatternLock Reading
HW test - RAM, eMMC, Battery
Security repair - IMEI1, IMEI2, BTMAC, WiFiMAC
SP Unlock (Code Reading)
Format FileSystem
Repair ExtData
Flash Erase
Fix Unknown BaseBand
Init Preloader
Forensic: PhoneBook extraction
Forensic: User Gallery (Photo / Video) extraction 
- FW Read Engine Revised
New types supported
Brand-Specific improvements
Files verification improved 
- MTK Repartition Tool updated
Activated support for following eMMC platform CPU:
MT6571, MT6572, MT6575/MT6577, MT6582, MT6583/MT6589, MT6591/MT6592, MT8127, MT8312, MT8382
We recommend to make FW backup if you do not have it!
On some devices you can get at start "Ecnryption unsuccessfull" problem. Just allow phone make complete reset. 
Regions verification improved
Detection for low memory enabled (if you have got that message its better do not make repart due it useless)
MT87xx specific changes  
- Other
NAND support was broken due DA migration. Fixed.
Some other bugfixes and improvements  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
New method to *upload firmware* files to support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
New method to *download firmware* files from support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 11 (eleven) years (2005 - 2016) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Unlock Codes (Huawei, SE, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* - *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hasnidz

بارك الله فيك

----------

